# looking for equipment



## NegativeEffect15 (Feb 26, 2005)

I'm thinking of making myself a darkroom, so can i get a list of items ill need and some good equip and good prices


----------



## KevinR (Feb 26, 2005)

Thats kind of a tall order, but I just started putting a darkroom together.

Enlarger: What kind? Thats what I had to ask. I went with an Omega c700. Nice so far, but haven't started printing yet. Have used the Bessler 23C II for awhile. I like these but because they are one of the most popular, people seem to hunt these up. I bought my enlarger on ebay. Have had good luck going this route. You will need a lens, neg carrier, timer, and to make your life easier, a good easel.

You will need a light safe area, and install a safe light or two, depending on your room. This can be as simple as a screw in safe light.

Water source and drain will be helpful.

Then the chemicals and trays. Need minimum 4 trays, I like 11X14, but I don't go above that in enlargement.

You will need to set up an area for drying. Can be as simple as a nylon screen spread between a small span.

then the various other things: Tongs, grain focuser, squigee, the items for developing b&w film if your going to do that, paper and maybe a safe for the paper.

Please add other things I have forgotten.


----------



## oriecat (Feb 26, 2005)

We've had several threads with full lists of equipment,  try a forum search.


----------



## snowboard100dps (Mar 28, 2005)

try this website

www.darkroomsource.net

it is FULL of good info.


----------



## Paul Ron (Mar 28, 2005)

http://www.photo.net/gc/view-category-multi?primary_category=Darkroom

Try this site, PhotoNet's classified section. It's a great site for the forums as well. Check out the gallery too.


----------



## Fisheye (Mar 29, 2005)

Looking for equipment for a darkroom...
A good place to start is with the enlarger.  Lots of B&W enlargers out there, however I'd recommend choosing one with a color head instead of a condensor (white light only) head.  They're easier to use with the variable-contrast papers that are out there.  No filters to handle.  Just turn a dial, etc.  This way you don't have to buy several boxes of paper to have on hand for use with more or less contrasty negs.  Someone recommended an Omega C700.  Excellent choice.  I used one for seven years doing both color and B&W studio work.  
Right now is an excellent time to install a darkroom.  Thanks to Digital, equipment has never been more affordable!
One more thing - Don't overlook a good ventilation system.  AT ANY COST!
Take care of your lungs first.  After spending 16 years in the dark I can definately tell the difference in my breathing....


----------

